# UD 26g/32g clapton wire



## Jono90 (26/4/16)

Hi there. do any vendors currently have stock of UD Clapton wire? 
preferably in jhb


----------



## Cobrali (26/4/16)

Try @Lim of Dragonvapes. He may have stock left..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (26/4/16)

We don't have UD Clapton but we do have Coil Master Clapton 26 + 32 (10ft) at R90 but not on our website yet so PM if you want to buy it off the website or visit either of our retail outlets where it is in stock.

http://vaperite.co.za/store-locator/


----------



## Vapers Corner (27/4/16)

HI

We have stock here:

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/...-26ga-32ga-5m-2-kanthal-wires-489?category=94


----------



## Lim (28/4/16)

Have some if you still need it.


----------

